# Students Hospitalised after performance of Sweeney Todd



## YesItWillWork (Apr 6, 2016)

Two 16 year old students in New Zealand hospitalised after receiving "cuts to the neck" during a school performance of _Sweeney Todd. _The razor seems the obvious cause though has yet to be confirmed. It will be interesting to hear what comes of this and is positive to hear both are in a stable condition.

News article from the New Zealand Herald here


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 9, 2016)

From what I've been reading, this was because actual razors were used. The edges are claimed to have been dulled and/or covered, depending on whose version of the truth prevails.
Edit: Or, as the article states, some are speculating it happened when the actors went down a trap door. It will be interesting to see what the investigation yields.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...duction-Saint-Kentigern-College-Auckland.html


----------



## JChenault (Apr 9, 2016)

What I really REALLY don't understand is the second injury. If someone is injured enough to have to go to the hospital - STOP THE SHOW. the audience will understand. The injuries will not continue. 

Stuff happens. Sometimes folks get injured. The key is that when something bad happens you stop, figure out what went wrong, and fix it.


( this is of course assuming the two injuries were so close together that the stage manager would have had time to stop things)


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Jun 18, 2016)

JChenault said:


> What I really REALLY don't understand is the second injury. If someone is injured enough to have to go to the hospital - STOP THE SHOW. the audience will understand. The injuries will not continue.
> 
> Stuff happens. Sometimes folks get injured. The key is that when something bad happens you stop, figure out what went wrong, and fix it.
> 
> ...



Not just that, but even if the show wasn't stopped.....WHY USE THE RAZOR AGAIN?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 20, 2016)

I read an article yesterday where they said the blade's "safety guard" was cellophane and "all kinds of stuff" wrapped around the blade.

That some world-class negligence.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 24, 2016)

MNicolai said:


> I read an article yesterday where they said the blade's "safety guard" was cellophane and "all kinds of stuff" wrapped around the blade.
> 
> That some world-class negligence.


Hey guy, how about a link?


----------



## josh88 (Jun 24, 2016)

What Rigger? said:


> Hey guy, how about a link?


I don't have it anymore, but I definitely read an article that quoted them as saying something along the lines of we made sure it was totally safe.... we put tape on the blade. and that it was a straight razor they bought from a pawn shop


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 24, 2016)

What Rigger? said:


> Hey guy, how about a link?



http://news.sky.com/story/1674254/boys-throats-cut-in-sweeney-todd-show-mishap


> A high school production of Sweeney Todd in New Zealand went horribly wrong when a throat-slitting scene became all too real and two teenagers were sliced with a prop razor.
> 
> Students at Saint Kentigern College in Auckland were performing the opening night of the musical when the mishap happened.
> 
> ...


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 25, 2016)

*"It had been bound in Cellophane, bound in all sorts of things," he said.*

Another twit who actually had zero idea or control over anything.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 25, 2016)

josh88 said:


> I don't have it anymore, but I definitely read an article that quoted them as saying something along the lines of we made sure it was totally safe.... we put tape on the blade. and that it was a straight razor they bought from a pawn shop


Reading MNicolai's linked article...I just...I mean...c'mon, man. Complete tool, that teacher.


----------



## MNicolai (Jun 25, 2016)

But remember, it was just a "very unfortunate mishap."

The "he had no idea what went wrong" line could be straight out of a Darwin Award.


----------

